# Chesteze..How to use.



## raf3070

Ive heard on here that Chesteze bought from a chemist has similar effects to Ephedrine.

If so, how then how would you use it, i.e. what dose of tablets would you take for fat burning effects, or have I misunderstood something:rolleyes:


----------



## staffs_lad

Its not similar effects mate it is Ephedrine!

1 chesteze

3 pro plus (150 mg)

1 baby aspirin (75 mg)

1-3 times a day = ECA stack.


----------



## DiggyV

As staff says that combination will give you a seriously good weight loss stack. Need to include it as part of a weight loss program, full details of Epehdrine a,d teh ECA stack, and the recipe above in this comprehensive guide.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html


----------



## johnnya

Chsteze 18.34 mg if eph 2.25 for pack of 9 , proplus 2.41 and a box of aspirin 75mg 1.10 if Carlsberg done weight lo

with one dose 30 mins before breakfast see if you go mental if you don't 1 dose early morning and 1 before training..none after six or you'll be pleas ing curtains at 3am. Max 3 doses a day and train your bollix off


----------



## raf3070

Thx guys, much appreciated..


----------



## Mez

For later


----------



## Dr Manhattan

staffs_lad said:


> Its not similar effects mate it is Ephedrine!
> 
> 1 chesteze
> 
> 3 pro plus (150 mg)
> 
> 1 baby aspirin (75 mg)
> 
> 1-3 times a day = ECA stack.


Nice!


----------



## Goosh

Mez said:


> For later


I'm gonna jump on the coat tails of this fine gentleman!


----------



## Mez

If I run an ECA stack is it ok to take a pre workout ?

Or just run the stack ?


----------



## DiggyV

Mez said:


> If I run an ECA stack is it ok to take a pre workout ?
> 
> Or just run the stack ?


Just the stack.

Pre workouts tend to contain more alpha stims (current fave is acacia rigidula - used to be DMAA) and this will cause your alpha receptors to downregulate quicker and so you will get less from the ECA stack. Also if you have been running pre-W/O supps then I would suggest you take a break from them before you use ECA.


----------



## Mez

Yeah, thought as much.

Not running the ECA until May, just getting the chesteze 1 box at a time for the minute.


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> Just the stack.
> 
> Pre workouts tend to contain more alpha stims (current fave is acacia rigidula - used to be DMAA) and this will cause your alpha receptors to downregulate quicker and so you will get less from the ECA stack. Also if you have been running pre-W/O supps then I would suggest you take a break from them before you use ECA.


You seem to be the ECA king, so could you explain to me what exactly it does? Don't quite get it


----------



## PHMG

stuff pro plus. Stupidly expensive. Get this:

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/sports-supplements-energy-optimum-health-ultimate-caffeine-200-tabs-100-x-200mg-tabs

run one chesteze with caffeine and baby aspirin upon waking/with cardio. One pre workout. If really looking to push boat out do one at lunch as well.


----------



## DiggyV

Jd123 said:


> You seem to be the ECA king, so could you explain to me what exactly it does? Don't quite get it


its all in here buddy 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html


----------



## Jimboi

How much ephedrine is in chest eze. As I was considering running this stack however a mate has some 5mg ephedrine tabs hes offered me so just wonder on dosage in comparison.


----------



## Stillers

18.34mg of Eph in Chesteze.


----------



## huarache

staffs_lad said:


> Its not similar effects mate it is Ephedrine!
> 
> 1 chesteze
> 
> 3 pro plus (150 mg)
> 
> 1 baby aspirin (75 mg)
> 
> 1-3 times a day = ECA stack.


How deadly is it to use this stack?

Possible sides?

Don't want a heart attack....


----------



## Stillers

sckeane said:


> How deadly is it to use this stack?
> 
> Possible sides?
> 
> Don't want a heart attack....


Take a look at Diggy's link mate, it has all the info you could need!


----------



## huarache

Stillers said:


> Take a look at Diggy's link mate, it has all the info you could need!


Thanks bud... Kinda scary lol


----------



## Proteincarb

I have just started eca today always works for me. In a cal deffasit and drinking green tea and water. Weight just flies off.


----------



## huarache

killah said:


> I have just started eca today always works for me. In a cal deffasit and drinking green tea and water. Weight just flies off.


muscle loss?


----------



## Proteincarb

sckeane said:


> muscle loss?


Not that I have noticed. I have read pieces that suggest ephedrine isn't catabolic. If training and diet is good minimal muscle should be lost I think. I don't know though. After I've used mine im gonna be going onto one rip so if any muscle lossed I will get back and gain more from that


----------



## huarache

killah said:


> Not that I have noticed. I have read pieces that suggest ephedrine isn't catabolic. If training and diet is good minimal muscle should be lost I think. I don't know though. After I've used mine im gonna be going onto one rip so if any muscle lossed I will get back and gain more from that


Fair enough bud!


----------



## Thedogg

I drink loads of green tea around 12 cups a day would that be ok with this or is that to much caffeine?


----------



## squatthis

Thedogg said:


> I drink loads of green tea around 12 cups a day would that be ok with this or is that to much caffeine?


Theres 20-30mg of caffeine in a cup of green tea, so 240-360mg in your 12 cups. If you were to drink 5 cups at a time you could miss out the caffeine in the stack. Personally I would use the caffeine in the stack and cut back on the green tea a little.


----------



## ChiNN

Ive tried ECA for a week before, cardio sessions are great but I don't recommend going over the ratio. Side ef include depression


----------



## mattya33

Nl


----------



## abcplumb

Hi guys

1st time posting here, so please be gentle...

Had my 1st ECA stack this morning.

1 chesteze

3 pro plus (150 mg)

1 baby aspirin (75 mg)

Only had 1 dose in the morning, trained an hour later (not out of choice, got held up)

But I want to know that is it normal not to feel anything?

I train on an empty stomach as I'm doing IF, but should I up the dose or play it safe and continue this dose for a week?

Your help is appreciate guys.

My stats if it helps with the response:

30 years old male

5"11 104kg 38% bf 32bmi ( according to scales)

Been weight training on and off since 17years old.

Goal: lose FAT....get to 90kg....


----------



## vetran

abcplumb said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 1st time posting here, so please be gentle...
> 
> Had my 1st ECA stack this morning.
> 
> 1 *chesteze*
> 
> 3 pro plus (150 mg)
> 
> 1 baby aspirin (75 mg)
> 
> Only had 1 dose in the morning, trained an hour later (not out of choice, got held up)
> 
> But I want to know that is it normal not to feel anything?
> 
> I train on an empty stomach as I'm doing IF, but should I up the dose or play it safe and continue this dose for a week?
> 
> Your help is appreciate guys.
> 
> My stats if it helps with the response:
> 
> 30 years old male
> 
> 5"11 104kg 38% bf 32bmi ( according to scales)
> 
> Been weight training on and off since 17years old.
> 
> Goal: lose FAT....get to 90kg....


I doubt you would mate if you want that bit of a buzz of it then take 2 (30mg) if you want your c*ck to shrink then 90 mg/ day would do that to lol


----------



## DutchTony

staffs_lad said:


> Its not similar effects mate it is Ephedrine!
> 
> 1 chesteze
> 
> 3 pro plus (150 mg)
> 
> 1 baby aspirin (75 mg)
> 
> 1-3 times a day = ECA stack.


If the stack should be 1:10:4, wouldn't it be best to take 4 pro plus? (200mg)


----------



## R20B

CapeTownTony said:


> If the stack should be 1:10:4, wouldn't it be best to take 4 pro plus? (200mg)


The chest eze also has 30mg of caffeine in per pill so that makes the 1:10 ratio perfect with 3 pro plus!


----------



## DutchTony

R20B said:


> The chest eze also has 30mg of caffeine in per pill so that makes the 1:10 ratio perfect with 3 pro plus!


Oh wow I didn't know that.

Many thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## saiyanlift

And plus you never get a chesty cough! which is nice!


----------



## chilliman

hi has anybody on here used HAYMINE this contains ephedrine......


----------



## gymsteg

will i still get some results without the caffeine? i dont react well to too much caffeine.


----------



## ConstantCut

Great thread.

I'm done with ready made, questionable content ECA stacks. I've just ordered 8 boxes of Chesteze (although I am not sure if 8 will arrive, they may send me one and refund the money) and a 200 capsule tub of 200mg Caffeine from My Protein. Just the Baby Aspirin to find now!


----------



## wat_is_this

ConstantCut said:


> Great thread.
> 
> I'm done with ready made, questionable content ECA stacks. I've just ordered 8 boxes of Chesteze (although I am not sure if 8 will arrive, they may send me one and refund the money) and a 200 capsule tub of 200mg Caffeine from My Protein. Just the Baby Aspirin to find now!


Did you buy baby aspirin? I seen on ebay you can buy 365 capsules for £4.75 delivered but from the USA, so slow shipping maybe.


----------



## Dan94

wat_is_this said:


> Did you buy baby aspirin? I seen on ebay you can buy 365 capsules for £4.75 delivered but from the USA, so slow shipping maybe.





ConstantCut said:


> Great thread.
> 
> I'm done with ready made, questionable content ECA stacks. I've just ordered 8 boxes of Chesteze (although I am not sure if 8 will arrive, they may send me one and refund the money) and a 200 capsule tub of 200mg Caffeine from My Protein. Just the Baby Aspirin to find now!


Tesco lads.


----------



## vetran

i have no idea why people think ephs are an aid to weight loss,dont want to get into any science here but all i found them best for was energy when on a diet


----------



## vetran

oh and 90mg/day will shrink your c*ck and i dont no the science behind that either lol


----------



## Chris XIII

Glad I saw this thread will have to give it a try. Green tea extract and caffeine aren't doing anything for me.


----------



## KRSOne

vetran said:


> oh and 90mg/day will shrink your c*ck and i dont no the science behind that either lol


eph d!ck lol


----------



## mic8310

Box of 30 child's asprin about £1.20 at a chemist (just ask em) and the pound shop do caffeine tabs like proplus. Chesteze bought on eBay if behind the counter is too much of an effort :lol:


----------



## ConstantCut

Yey!


----------



## mic8310




----------



## xjx

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html


----------



## ConstantCut

With most pre-made ECA using the standard benchmark of 30mg of "ephedrine" per capsule, you would think you would need to take 2 x Chesteze to get close to the claimed 30mg?


----------



## DiggyV

ConstantCut said:


> With most pre-made ECA using the standard benchmark of 30mg of "ephedrine" per capsule, you would think you would need to take 2 x Chesteze to get close to the claimed 30mg?


This is the standard Chinese bulk 'ECA' that everyone and his dog has packaged up. Trouble it is highly unlikely to contain any ephedrine. Originally it contained Ephedra (the plant) and was OK. But then I know some contained DMAA - which doesnt work with the Caff and Asp part, and has also been known to contain several other components including sweet FA. Most of them are bunk, and so no comparison can be drawn.

Also bear in mind that chesteze is pharma grade eph. taking 2 together would not b a good idea, no matter how tolerant you think you are. Once your alpha receptors have started to down regulate you may be able to if you really want, but I would just run it twice a day instead. The 'recipe' is in the guide I wrote referenced on the first page of this thread.


----------



## PHMG

DiggyV said:


> This is the standard Chinese bulk 'ECA' that everyone and his dog has packaged up. Trouble it is highly unlikely to contain any ephedrine. Originally it contained Ephedra (the plant) and was OK. But then I know some contained DMAA - which doesnt work with the Caff and Asp part, and has also been known to contain several other components including sweet FA. Most of them are bunk, and so no comparison can be drawn.
> 
> Also bear in mind that chesteze is pharma grade eph. taking 2 together would not b a good idea, no matter how tolerant you think you are. Once your alpha receptors have started to down regulate you may be able to if you really want, but I would just run it twice a day instead. The 'recipe' is in the guide I wrote referenced on the first page of this thread.


I don't advise 2 chesteze either. goes from being a background med, to "what the f.uck is going on" :lol:


----------



## DiggyV

PHMG said:


> I don't advise 2 chesteze either. goes from being a background med, to "what the f.uck is going on" :lol:


Spot on mate - was used extensively in the 60s and 70s as an alternative to speed. :lol:


----------

